# Profile deletion



## FlamingLizard (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised there isn't a way to do this. I guess one reason would be if your account gets hacked, it's all over.  But maybe it could be done in a way in which you can't delete while logged in but have to email a moderator/administrator to confirm the decision.

Or for example, if an account was created 5 years ago and was never EVER touched once and the account name is something you wanted because that's your character name and it's frustrating that the account that has it only has 3 damn page views over said 5 years (www.furaffinity.net/user/Tornado)
No I didn't just make this topic to show my anger at this one useless account. I've actually been wondering this for a while.  Better yet, why not just be able to change the username so you don't have to send a journal out to everyone letting them know to follow a new account? Then as stated before, the old account just sits there wasting away.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2011)

poor coding on FA's behalf
Unlike SoFurry where you are a number in the database thus allowing name changes, on FA your user name is registered instead.


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2011)

http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00244/16/Claiming-Abandoned-Accounts.html


----------



## FlamingLizard (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for that Aden.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> poor coding on FA's behalf
> Unlike SoFurry where you are a number in the database thus allowing name changes, on FA your user name is registered instead.


 
In all fairness many sites used the practice that FA has which is often why you can't do this for emails and other things you register for. 

SoFurry came after the fact. 

That doesn't take away other coding problems but it's so easy to go "well poor coding" as the layman's excuse for anything.


----------



## FlamingLizard (Jul 19, 2011)

Never got an email back :-/


----------



## Sekhmet_Pyralis (Jul 19, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> I'm kind of surprised there isn't a way to do this. I guess one reason would be if your account gets hacked, it's all over.  But maybe it could be done in a way in which you can't delete while logged in but have to email a moderator/administrator to confirm the decision.
> 
> Or for example, if an account was created 5 years ago and was never EVER touched once and the account name is something you wanted because that's your character name and it's frustrating that the account that has it only has 3 damn page views over said 5 years (www.furaffinity.net/user/Tornado)
> No I didn't just make this topic to show my anger at this one useless account. I've actually been wondering this for a while.  Better yet, *why not just be able to change the username so you don't have to send a journal out to everyone letting them know to follow a new account? Then as stated before, the old account just sits there wasting away.*



On the last summer update thread, the question on usernames was raised. Dragoneer stated that he believes they know of a way to implement this eventually, but he's not promising anything and that he's talking to the coders about it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 19, 2011)

Errrrrrr what's to stop a hacker from deleting everything in the user's profile, claiming they're "quitting the site" and then emailing an admin to delete the profile? :\


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 20, 2011)

Scripting that prevents profiles from being deleted via the site's interface? Doesn't solve the whole issue obviously.


----------



## Aden (Jul 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Errrrrrr what's to stop a hacker from deleting everything in the user's profile, claiming they're "quitting the site" and then emailing an admin to delete the profile? :\


 
A good password?


----------



## FlamingLizard (Aug 5, 2011)

Still no response. Either they don't look at those emails, or they have other things to do.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 5, 2011)

What was in the email you sent?


----------



## FlamingLizard (Aug 8, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> What was in the email you sent?



_My account is currently FlamingLizard on FA but with my character  name being "Tornado" I was thinking of creating an account with that  name instead.  Of course such a generic word like that is taken. http://www.furaffinity.net/_http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Tornado_user/Tornado

But the account was created in January of 2006 and has no  submissions, favorites, shouts, watchers, watches, journals, profile  info, and very very few page views.

I would assume 5 years later, such an account like this is available for me to claim right? Thanks for your help._


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 8, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> _My account is currently FlamingLizard on FA but with my character  name being "Tornado" I was thinking of creating an account with that  name instead.  Of course such a generic word like that is taken. http://www.furaffinity.net/__user/Tornado
> 
> But the account was created in January of 2006 and has no  submissions, favorites, shouts, watchers, watches, journals, profile  info, and very very few page views.
> 
> I would assume 5 years later, such an account like this is available for me to claim right? Thanks for your help._



Could you create a Trouble Ticket with that content?


----------



## FlamingLizard (Aug 8, 2011)

done.


----------



## FlamingLizard (Aug 11, 2011)

So my account is now basically fully transferred over but am curious about one thing.

I removed all of my scraps, all of my gallery, and then went to remove the avatar. Well I deleted the pictures that were used for the avatar, yet the image of my avatar still remains there for some reason.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 11, 2011)

Hence people making "Changed Account" icons.


----------

